# Toilet Smell



## ARCHER

Had this trailer for 8 years.  Had to replace the water valve a couple times, but never had any problem with any kind of smell :  Until now.  seems like even after draining the black tank, closing the drain valve outside, treating the tank, it seems to be smelling a little bit.  Nothing to panic about, as it does not seem to smell up the entire trailer, just in bathroom area, however, wifey, wants it fixed.  Plan on using a wand to perhaps dislodge some stay behind in the tank and see if that helps.  Not sure about any seals around the toilet and the floor, like in a house with the wax seal, etc.  When I ordered the flush mechanism they also sent a large rubber seal with the mechanism, but I did not use it, but still have it.  Any ideas as to whether I should try to install that seal (if you know what I am talking about)?  Other ideas?  tkis


----------



## C Nash

Hello Archer.  Good to see you here > Was thinking of you today LOL and started to call to see if you still had same number.  Dont forget that a sulfated battery can give you rotten egg smell.  Just a thought.  Do you leave the dump valve closed till almost full before dumping.  If not you probably got a buildup in the tank.


----------



## RVlife74

I agree with C Nash.  Check the buildup inside the tank.


----------



## brodavid

I also agree check for buildup


----------



## voyaginator

I am more and more thinking about composting toilet. Based on what I have read, if done well, there is no toilet smell problem.
Anybody with any experience ?  
A friend told me about http://airheadtoilet.com/    I have absolutely no connection with the company.
Just searching for  a solution. 
Actually, any bad experience with composting toilet would be welcome, so I can learn more.
Thanks


----------



## Happy Camper2016

is the tank vent plugged?


----------



## American Roadtrip

Boil two large pots of water and dump it into the tank at night before you go to bed. Turn the water off so when you step on the flush pedal the cool water  doesn't reduce the temperature of the hot water going in. Drain the tank in the morning and fill with about 5 gallons of fresh water. That should help. You may have to do it a couple times, but once does the trick for me. This especially helps when it seems clogged. I am sensitive to chemicals so anything blue going into the tank is just not an option.


----------



## ToddandHeather

We use a homemade mix to keep away the black tank smells.

1. One Cup of Borax
2. 20 ounces of Pine-Glo (Generic 'Pine-Sol')
3. 20 ounces of Suavetel (Generic 'Downey')
4. Optional - one cup of Ammonia

If your wife uses Bleach to clean the toilet, please leave out the Ammonia (you don't want to make rocket fuel), We use Bleach, so no Ammonia in our mixture.

The above also has the added benefit of reducing the 'stickiness' to the tank walls - making flush out faster and easier. Way cheaper than the blue stuff.


----------



## tuker

I too agree check the buildup.


----------

